# Fender brace rivets or bolts



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2014)

Need to find a source for the above.  Thanks for any help.

Mike


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 23, 2014)

Bolts unless u have the stuff to rivet btw how does that rivet tool work makes no sence


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 23, 2014)

i have a fender rivet tool and it works great.the rivets can be purchased from hansen rivet in cali,but you need to buy 200 or more to get them shipped.if you know the size,let me know and i might have them.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for that.   I'll have to figure out what size I need.

Mike


----------



## Muleman121 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Fender Rivets*

A couple people on EBAY sell the blind head screws that look good. Every so often, I see stainless ones there.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 23, 2014)

the blind head screws work great,but i had one turn while tightening and damage the paint on a fender.probably a rare occurence,but it only took once.wouldn't be a problem on chrome or stainless fenders.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 23, 2014)

*i have rivets*

youll need the squeezer.... 10 shipped for a set or 8


----------



## Mungthetard (Jan 24, 2014)

mickeyc said:


> Thanks for that.   I'll have to figure out what size I need.
> 
> Mike



thats what she said


----------



## Crazy Nick (Dec 21, 2022)

island schwinn said:


> i have a fender rivet tool and it works great.the rivets can be purchased from hansen rivet in cali,but you need to buy 200 or more to get them shipped.if you know the size,let me know and i might have them.



I'm assuming this can also be used for seat badge rivets ?


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 21, 2022)

Crazy Nick said:


> I'm assuming this can also be used for seat badge rivets ?



I sold my tool, but yes, I used it for seat rivets also.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 21, 2022)

If you Google "locker bolts" you will find that they are the same as used for fenders. I was fortunate enough to have a friend who was a school janitor and he gave me a bunch they had left over.


----------

